# LOL funny cockatiel pic



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

My daughter found this funny picture and thought i would share it with you. Here is the link
http://memebase.com/2012/03/16/internet-memes-it-puts-the-vodka-on-its-skin/#comments


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

cute! thanks for the smile


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Thats adorable aha !


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

AWWW! So cute! We should make a thread where people post lol cockatiel pics! We would just have to,remind people not to post a pic that has already been posted!


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

LOL. I like that one.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks so cute and funny at the same time. Adorable


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahahahaha, that's adorable! Beautiful bird too.


----------

